# How to make your own wheel brush



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I dislike plastic bristled wheel brushes, for me, the softer the material the better.

On my last trip to the USA I ordered a carrand sheepskin wheel brush which was excellent, but the darn thing unseated itself from the plastic center within a handful of washes and so I bought some Copydex glue to reaffix it.

This got me thinking, what is to stop me from creating my own wheel brush? Why not recycle those old mitts into something useful? Why not make my life easier by creating specific wheel brushes for specific duties?

With all these questions flying about my head, I set off in search of some bits for my prototype brush.

Influenced by Epoch, I went to my local wilkinsons store and bought a long handled paint brush as the base for my first wheel brush.










The first wheel brush will just be used to see how good it works, how durable it is and work out where I can make improvements and where to go from here.

With the parts ready, first of all saw off the bended bit on the long handled paint brush with a saw. When you have done this file the edge to make sure it is smooth with no pointy edges.










I now cut my sheepskin mitt to size



















And I then coated both the plastic and sheepskin hide with copydex and let it set.










I am not saying this is the best method to use, but thought I'd do it this way as I thought the skeepskin hide would be porous, but with the plastic being non porous, I thought we may have bonding issues without doing this step.

After this stage I then coated the plastic with copydex and bonded it to the skeepskin. I used some string to tie it in place at many points on the plastic handle.



















I then waited overnight to ensure everything was fully dry before removing the string.










You can see where the two edges are bonded to the brush, but it's quite well hidden and not that exposed.










In looking at the brush, it seems like a nice strong bond has been formed and the copydex is machine washable so I hold out hope for durability.

The brush may benefit from having some cotton stitches put in to ensure extra hold on the plastic, but we shall see how it goes first.

My next brush plan is with a plastic spatula to hopefully create an implement that will fit into the super tight spots on my BMW MV2 alloys.


----------



## mobileman (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow loving this idea, got m-sport alloys and this looks like it might fit the bill


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

top idea!

let us know how it fares!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

excellent stuff Neil - I have several old mitts that could be recycled. Like your method and it looks ideal for those MVs :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I recall VXR Marc made a post about one of the chaps on his forum building a brush, need to see that thread again for more ideas.

I like the "pom pom" type brushes that used to get made so mimicing that design is a future objective, just need to find something to use as the handle which has a little flex in it, some sort of plastic tubing. 

Flex is a key issue really.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I have ideas about using grout sponge as a material too. Do like using these on alloys.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Neil_S said:


> I have ideas about using grout sponge as a material too. Do like using these on alloys.


yep - looked at this as well.

Look for the thin kitchen sponge wipes made from the same GS foam. Abotu 40p for 6 in Tesco. I think they might wrap round a brush or similar. My issue has been trying to bond the sponge to anything


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Looks good.

Neil S the Ken Dodd of DW.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I may start issuing blue peter badges


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Bigpikle said:


> yep - looked at this as well.
> 
> Look for the thin kitchen sponge wipes made from the same GS foam. Abotu 40p for 6 in Tesco. I think they might wrap round a brush or similar. My issue has been trying to bond the sponge to anything


Have you tried copydex out of interest?

I have some foam wheel brushes from the states with the foam clearly glued to the plastic. I do not know what glue they used though.

Having said that the foam is too coarse for my liking, it isn't soft like grout sponges are.


----------



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

> In looking at the brush, it seems like a nice strong bond has been formed and the copydex is machine washable so I hold out hope for durability


Yeah but it would make a helluva din if u put it in the washing machine handle and all!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Luke667 said:


> Yeah but it would make a helluva din if u put it in the washing machine handle and all!


I was trying to convey that if it is deemed machine washable then I believe it should be able to stand up to being dunked in a bucket of shampoo without falling apart :thumb:


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Neil_S said:


> I have ideas about using grout sponge as a material too. Do like using these on alloys.


i have used these foam ones, but didnt last to long


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

That looks good, I suppose the problem with the sponge is that it will pick up cuts easily on brake parts.


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Neil_S said:


> That looks good, I suppose the problem with the sponge is that it will pick up cuts easily on brake parts.


yes it did, but it was very good, iit only lasted for about 20 wheels ish then the head pulled off,

nice to not have to take the wheels off to wash inside, :thumb:


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd be suprised if Copydex will hold out being water based glue. I would have gone for something like Epoxy resin or contact adhesive, anyway it'll be interesting to see if it lasts with the Copydex :thumb:

Great idea btw.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Rundie said:


> I'd be suprised if Copydex will hold out being water based glue. I would have gone for something like Epoxy resin or contact adhesive, anyway it'll be interesting to see if it lasts with the Copydex :thumb:
> 
> Great idea btw.


Perhaps epoxy may be the next trial glue :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Great idea!!

Will have to try this


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Unbelievable! I made the brush in July and today was the very first time I used it and boy what a success!

The wheel brush made cleaning the backs of my wheels so easy and rinsed cleanly each time I swabbed the wheels. I simply finished with the brush, run it under the tap and rung out the excess water to leave it to dry.

First use and the glue is still fully intact, I shall see how long it takes before any cracks appear.

Overall it is the best brush I have used, so cheap to make and just what I wanted and if it falls to bits I'll just make myself another or glue it back together.

Is all I can say is get your blue peter badge out and start making brushes!


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice work Neil. Good to know that after all that time it worked well on the first use:thumb:


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Neil_S said:


> My next brush plan is with a plastic spatula to hopefully create an implement that will fit into the super tight spots on my BMW MV2 alloys.


When you get round to this, can you make 2?  :lol:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Rundie said:


> I'd be suprised if Copydex will hold out being water based glue. I would have gone for something like Epoxy resin or contact adhesive, anyway it'll be interesting to see if it lasts with the Copydex :thumb:
> 
> Great idea btw.


Copydex is an ammonia based glue used by carpet fitters. And is completely water resistant. P.V.A. ploy vinyl acetate is water soluble. An Epoxy resin glues dry to hard and sharp. This could have problems latter on and possibly cause damage to your wheels.

This has already been pointed out much earlier on.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1530664&postcount=8

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=119188&highlight=Copydex
Gordon.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Vyker said:


> When you get round to this, can you make 2?  :lol:


Actually, the bit inbetween the spokes on the MV2 alloy is so tight, I've not been able to make a proper brush because I can't find anything which is narrow enough once I've glued the sheepskin on top, even the thinnest of spatulas.

Now foam is the answer here, I would suggest a cellulose sponge from a household store such as wilkinsons, they sell them in a pack which are about 1 cm thick and should work perfectly here.

I got a sponge finger mitt with a purchase from the USA when I was in Chicago and this works perfectly and is what I currently use.


----------



## mellowfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

I used NO MORe NAils as my glue and made sure the microfibre overlapped the "jaggy" bit where glue has set . Made it in July and still going strong from a 18 inch plastic duster thing used for cleaning blinds. , chopped of bristle bits then used a full microfibre wrapped not to tightly and glued every wrap turn .


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Good idea.:thumb:


----------

